# Lector de Huellas Digitales con PIC



## joquines (Jul 5, 2012)

Gente, estoy pensando en hacer para un proyecto de la Universidad un *lector de huellas digitales* para una aplicación como control de acceso, básicamente ese sería su función.

La idea de la consulta en el foro es que tipo de sensor/lector tendría que utilizar para este desarrollo y que ayudas me podrían dar para realizar el proyecto.

La idea creo que es buena siempre que compartamos las ideas y generar una nueva librería o función para que todos podamos sacar su provecho!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2012)

Supongo que deberá ser una cámara con algún filtro ¿no?

Dado que se trata de tu proyecto para la Universidad ¿ que llevás hecho-avanzado hasta ahora ?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 5, 2012)

Pues yo primero leería las normas del foro.


----------



## joquines (Jul 5, 2012)

Justamente hoy a la mañana se me ocurrió esto, y hace un buen rato estoy averiguando por internet que información me va a ser útil. Lo que estoy pensando es que tendría que tomar la imagen de la huella y hacer una comparación de bits para la comprobación de las huellas.

La idea es hacer un control de personal, donde cada uno ingrese su huella digital y hacer una comunicación a una PC del ingreso y egreso del personal. Lógico que la idea es hacer trabajar mas al microcontrolador PIC que a la PC.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 5, 2012)

Pues tener un equipo con chorrocientos teraflos y otro con unos miseros MIPS y que trabaje el pequeño no me parece lógico.
Si vas a usar un pc, eso me parece imprescindible , yo buscaría lectores de huella para pc y olvidaría el pic. Analizar imagen con el pic lo veo difícil.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 5, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Analizar imagen con el pic lo veo difícil.



 no es para nada dificil... es practicamente imposible.. al menos con PICs o micros de 8 bits.. forzosamente hay que usar 16 o 32 bits y de ser posible un DSP, ya que los calculos matematicos son muy pesados...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 5, 2012)

Claro, porque ustedes tomen en cuenta la magnitud de esto:

1) se toma la imagen de la huella digital
2) se va a la base de datos (la cual se hizo previamente huella por huella)
3) se compara la imagen tomada con todas las de la base de datos
4) se devuelve información afirmativa en caso de coincidir con alguna huella de la base y además la info del portador de dicha huella 

Perfecto...posible? si ya lo han hecho miles, aca en Santa Fe que es una ciudad mediocre de uno de los peores países del 4to mundo existe


Fabricarlo casero?  JAMAS!!!!


----------



## hamster (Jul 10, 2012)

Hola señores .... con 8-bits..
en la universidad de cornell  crearón un sistema de reconocimiento facial usando Atmega644, si pudierón reconocer rostros... por que no una huella dactilar?
http://people.ece.cornell.edu/land/...jects/s2011/bjh78_caj65/bjh78_caj65/index.htm
Aca este otro, pero lo pesado lo hace la PC.
http://people.ece.cornell.edu/land/...jects/s2008/pag42_msr53/pag42_msr53/index.htm


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 10, 2012)

Porque un rostro tiene rasgos generales más grandes, no hay tanto q reconocer.

Los humanos reconocemos rostros desde que nacemos...sin embargo te doy un año entero para que reconozcas...digamos sólo 5 huellas digitales


No creo que puedas. No es de mala onda, te lo digo bien, las huellas son muy similares entre si y son cosillas imperceptibles...

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 10, 2012)

No es para tanto... de poderse hacer se puede... y el ejemplo es que el hombre llego a la luna con el equivalente de una calculadora de bolsillo barata... (75k de RAM o algo asi)

La pregunta es... vale la pena??, de que sirve hacerlo en tecnologia de 8 bits si tenemos a nuestra disposicion procesadores de 32 y 64 bits, ademas, en el supuesto de que alguien se aviente a hacerlo, la pregunta es para que?, un procesador de 8 bits tomara mucho tiempo en hacer calculos y es mas que obvio que sera practicamente imposible actualizarle algo o darle un uso diferente al que ya tiene programado, el procesador estara dedicado a esa sola tarea... ni si quiera le veo caso como reduccion de costos... al contrario... siento que saldria mas caro un diseño de 8 bits que uno de 32 y por las razones antes expuestas es menos funcional

Es mejor hacer las cosas adecuadas con las herramientas adecuadas, no tiene caso usar un procesador de 64 bits para encender un led, asi como no tiene caso usar un procesador de 8 bits para hacer calculos complejos


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 11, 2012)

Y solo para matar mi curiosidad aqui esta la descripcion tecnica... es aun mas impresionante lo que lograron esos ingenieros... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Guidance_Computer

- CPU 16 bits @ 2.048MHz
- 5K de RAM
- 56K de ROM
- 5 interrupciones
- 20 contadores


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 11, 2012)

joquines dijo:


> Justamente hoy a la mañana se me ocurrió esto, y hace un buen rato estoy averiguando por internet que información me va a ser útil. Lo que estoy pensando es que tendría que tomar la imagen de la huella y hacer una comparación de bits para la comprobación de las huellas.


 ¡Qué fácil!   Lástima que la efectividad va a ser bajísima, porque la imagen adquirida va a estar siempre un poco desplazada y rotada respecto del patrón , más manchas/rayas debido a suciedad, apoyo imperfecto etc.



> La idea es hacer un control de personal, donde cada uno ingrese su huella digital y hacer una comunicación a una PC del ingreso y egreso del personal. Lógico que la idea es hacer trabajar mas al microcontrolador PIC que a la PC.


Primero ponete a trabajar sobre el algoritmo de reconocimiento y recién después pensá en como implementarlo.


----------

